# Lansky World Legal Knife



## 8steve88 (May 20, 2014)

So, any body going to buy one of http://lansky.com/index.php/products/world-legal/ these?



A Mikkel Willumsen designed knife for $22, £14.95, legal EDC in 156 countries, a full size handle slipjoint.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 21, 2014)

I'll try and import one to Australia as a test.


----------



## subwoofer (May 21, 2014)

I like the concept of a substantial (more knife than a SAK), but EDC legal knife, however I don't like the blade shape, curved edge with mini hook-bill or the use of 'world legal' like it is the only knife that can be carried. There are loads of similar knives from which you could pick out many that would also be legal in 156 countries.

For me this is a big flop, and I hope people don't get caught up in the hype of its naming.


----------



## 8steve88 (May 21, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> I like the concept of a substantial (more knife than a SAK), but EDC legal knife, however I don't like the blade shape, curved edge with mini hook-bill or the use of 'world legal' like it is the only knife that can be carried. There are loads of similar knives from which you could pick out many that would also be legal in 156 countries.
> 
> For me this is a big flop, and I hope people don't get caught up in the hype of its naming.



Heinnie's have been out of stock twice, they are selling well, not the hype that made me want one, unlike many I actually like the looks, and I know there a lot of knives that would be "world legal" this is just another one, my current EDC's are an Omuda 3922 and a SanRenMu M1, this will be carried as and when I get bored with what I'm carrying now.


----------



## 8steve88 (May 21, 2014)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'll try and import one to Australia as a test.



You really should have no problem there is no chance of one hand opening and the nail nick must be a joke as you would rip your nail off before opening it with that.
To say the backspring is strong is a bit of an understatement. It will be fine when "run in" but new it's a bit tough, not impossible but an effort.


----------



## calvinw (May 22, 2014)

Everything looks good except the heavy gimping.


----------



## 8steve88 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I've had the Lansky World Legal for about a month now and it is very gradually starting to get smooth, if I made this knife I would be ashamed to let it go out the door in the condition it was in, gritty feeling - stonewashed blade tang grinding on stonewashed backspring, stonewashed liners grinding on washer one side and blade the other side. The very strong backspring combined with very rough finish on all the parts almost make this a kit to finish yourself.
Unless someone else has had one of these and found it smooth and easy to open and close and I got a lemon then I'd say steer well clear of this £16 knife and spend your hard earned with one of the big Chinese names, you'll get a much better made knife, SanRenMu make some excellent non locking knives using detent balls in the liners dropping into holes in the blade tang.
I'm sure the quality of Mikkel Willumsen's customs is up there with the finest but this isn't.


----------



## gafferjoe (Aug 9, 2014)

8steve88 said:


> Well I've had the Lansky World Legal for about a month now and it is very gradually starting to get smooth, if I made this knife I would be ashamed to let it go out the door in the condition it was in, gritty feeling - stonewashed blade tang grinding on stonewashed backspring, stonewashed liners grinding on washer one side and blade the other side. The very strong backspring combined with very rough finish on all the parts almost make this a kit to finish yourself.
> Unless someone else has had one of these and found it smooth and easy to open and close and I got a lemon then I'd say steer well clear of this £16 knife and spend your hard earned with one of the big Chinese names, you'll get a much better made knife, SanRenMu make some excellent non locking knives using detent balls in the liners dropping into holes in the blade tang.
> I'm sure the quality of Mikkel Willumsen's customs is up there with the finest but this isn't.




I have had one of these for a few days. And up until now it has been very smooth and solid, however for no real reason it has just become as you described, the movement became very gritty and harder to open. I'd taken it apart to clean and oil all the joints, from the amount of time it took me to get the parts to realign it seems that the backspring is too strong and not aligned perfectly for the alan key rivet things holding it together and in relation to the blade. From what I could tell it had pushed one side of the knife forward in relation to the other, only by a fraction, around 1mm which is enough to make the mechanism grate together. Having persuaded it to go back to the true position with a tac hammer it seems to be much better but not back to its original smoothness. I know very little about knives and this is just I'm thinking of


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Exactly, the backspring applies it's considerable strength onto a small area of the blade tang making the roughness worse than it could be.
Whoever equated spring strength to safety doesn't use slip joints very often, to close this knife it's damn near i possible without getting your fingers too close tom the blade edge for the first part and the final half of the travel gripping the spine of the blade and hoping it doesn't slip works.
I'll eventually take a dremel to the tang, I've flattened the backspring where it contacts the tang but the blade is heat treated and too hard for my needle files to touch.
I never thought about the sides not lining up but mine was rough from the start, I'll try lining them up more precisely next time I have a go at it.
A good molybdenum disulphide grease helps to ease the blade a bit but not much, Sentry's Hi-Slip grease is good as well but a lot more expensive that moly grease.


----------

